# Cramp



## Mike (Apr 15, 2021)

Muscle Cramp to be more precise, I never experienced
cramp until this morning when I woke up, I rolled over
to get out of bed and my left leg ceased up, with the
calf solid and sore!

It is not nice, I hope that it never happens again, but my
leg has been a bit sore all day.

Mike.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

Charlie horse. Hurts like hell. Drink more water.


----------



## Lewkat (Apr 15, 2021)

I drink tons of water every day and still experience horrible charlie horses.  Am somewhat muscle bound from playing tennis in my youth.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

sometimes when i'm having cramps like that...if the water doesn't take care of it i put some liquid potassium in my water. that helps more then. maybe it's just a thing with getting older.


----------



## win231 (Apr 15, 2021)

I tried stretching my calf before bed.  It seems to work - only an occasional mild cramp.
There are a couple of ways to do it.
Stand a foot away from the wall with your hands on the wall & slowly lean toward the wall while keeping your heels on the floor.
Or sit up in bed, keep your legs straight & slowly try to reach your toes.


----------



## Chet (Apr 15, 2021)

When I wake up I will sometimes stretch while still in bed, but if I stretch too vigourously, I get a cramp. Maybe that's what's happening in your case.


----------



## tbeltrans (Apr 15, 2021)

My wife always says it can be due to not enough calcium (i.e. one possible cause, not the ONLY possible cause).  Since she is lactose intolerant, she has calcium chewable white tablets.

Tony


----------



## Pinky (Apr 15, 2021)

Diabetics often get leg cramps ..


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 15, 2021)

pickle juice......that said and I am not prescribing anything,,,,, but,,,,I drink tonic water for the cramps and even though many say yea or nay it helps.... me...your choice


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 15, 2021)

A trick that worked for me was to put an unwrapped bar of Ivory soap under the covers at the foot of my bed.  When I felt the first twinge of a cramp I rubbed the bar of soap with my feet and it prevented the cramp from getting worse.

I asked my PCP about it and he said that he had heard of other people doing it but did not have any explanation to offer other than if it works keep doing it.

Good luck!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2021)

I drink plenty water, and I'm not diabetic.. and my calcium levels are high... but I get the Charley Horse occasionally..

Mike, if you feel it coming on and it almost always happens during the night, pull your toes up very hard towards your shin, and keep them there until the muscle spasm is relieved which should only take a few seconds, but it's horribly painful while it's happening

people will tell you all sorts of things, like standing on a cold floor etc will relieve it or putting magnesium on your feet before bed will prevent it... ..but your immediate action should be to pull your toes up towards your shin when it happens .

It's agonising pain, and will leave you sore for hours, and even anxious it'll happen again...

They do talk about cramps being caused by the lack of salt in the body... make sure to have enough salt in your diet, but only pure salt...I use Maldon sea salt...


----------



## Mike (Apr 15, 2021)

Thank you all for your thoughts and advice, I have heard
during my lifetime, that it is caused by, lack of salt, lack of
water (de-hydration), lack of calcium, too long in the same
position, not enough electrolyte, salt again in that list, I have
no idea as I never had it before.

No warning, I woke up and moved "Bingo" pain.

I will try the extra salt and drink water tomorrow to see if that
helps.

Thank you all.

Mike.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2021)

I've been getting leg and foot cramps for some years now that I'm older.  I always have some Magnesium Oil handy at home, a bottle in the bathroom and a small one on my end table in the bedroom.  Applying it give almost immediate relief, if you feel one starting but it isn't too bad yet, putting on the oil will make it never get intense.  I also take Magnesium every day, relaxes the muscles.  Recently started taking a Potassium supplement, but I don't think I'll continue on that, no noticeable difference.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 15, 2021)

Mike said:


> Muscle Cramp to be more precise, I never experienced
> cramp until this morning when I woke up, I rolled over
> to get out of bed and my left leg ceased up, with the
> calf solid and sore!
> ...


I get woken up with those 2 or 3 times almost every night. They are excruciating! I attribute mine to problems in my lower back. Surgery fixed some of the problems but it's still pretty messed up.


Pinky said:


> Diabetics often get leg cramps ..


Really? I didn't know that. Last visit my doctor said I'm borderline diabetic. Coulda been the waffles and syrup I had for breakfast before the blood test, though.


----------



## Becky1951 (Apr 15, 2021)

"You probably know that *bananas* are a good source of potassium. But they'll also give you magnesium and calcium. That's three out of four nutrients you need to ease *muscle cramps* tucked under that yellow peel. No wonder *bananas* are a popular, quick choice for *cramp* relief."

https://www.webmd.com/pain-manageme...ested Treatment,quick choice for cramp relief.


----------



## Murrmurr (Apr 15, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've been getting leg and foot cramps for some years now that I'm older.  I always have some *Magnesium Oil* handy at home, a bottle in the bathroom and a small one on my end table in the bedroom.  Applying it give almost immediate relief, if you feel one starting but it isn't too bad yet, putting on the oil will make it never get intense.  I also take Magnesium every day, relaxes the muscles.  Recently started taking a Potassium supplement, but I don't think I'll continue on that, no noticeable difference.


I'm gonna try that, if I can find it. The cramps I get are nearly intolerable. And yes, it goes to my feet. They twist and my toes curl up and it freaking hurts like hell.

About 5 weeks ago my doctor prescribed Sertraline because she thinks I'm too stressed out, and I've only had those cramps twice since I started taking it. Twice in over a month. I _was_ getting them 2 or 3 times a night and sometimes once or twice during the day as well.

I always suspected my cramps are neurological; that they happen because of my spine being messed up. Now I'm sure of it.


----------



## SetWave (Apr 15, 2021)

Ah yes, the good ol' calf cramp. I talked about this on another thread so won't bore you to tears once again. The suggestions mentioned are all good. I agree they hurt like hell and the soreness can last a long time. For me it's not a case of getting older as I've experienced them since my teenage years of surfing too much. (Surfing too much?????)  Yes, overexertion as in Lewkat's tennis will get ya every time.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 15, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I get woken up with those 2 or 3 times almost every night. They are excruciating! I attribute mine to problems in my lower back. Surgery fixed some of the problems but it's still pretty messed up.
> 
> Really? I didn't know that. Last visit my doctor said I'm borderline diabetic. Coulda been the waffles and syrup I had for breakfast before the blood test, though.


2or 3 times every night ?OMG I'd have lost my mind by now,..you poor man.. how horrendous


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Apr 15, 2021)

Aunt Bea said:


> A trick that worked for me was to put an unwrapped bar of Ivory soap under the covers at the foot of my bed.  When I felt the first twinge of a cramp I rubbed the bar of soap with my feet and it prevented the cramp from getting worse.
> 
> I asked my PCP about it and he said that he had heard of other people doing it but did not have any explanation to offer other than if it works keep doing it.
> 
> Good luck!


I’ve heard of that too!  In fact I tried it and it DID work!  Can’t remember now what was hurting that made me put it there in the first place...this was years ago... but I remember it cured whatever it was and I was amazed.
 With all of the aches and pains and muscle cramps I have now, I should probably put a case of Ivory soap under my sheets and see what happens


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> I'm gonna try that, if I can find it. The cramps I get are nearly intolerable. And yes, it goes to my feet. They twist and my toes curl up and it freaking hurts like hell.


The site I bought it from, the best brand I've used, GlobalLight.com is no longer there.  These bottles are pricey, but they last a long time, you don't use much.  Anyway, the last bottle I have is Essence of Life from that website, they have it here on this site.
https://www.needs.com/product/Essence_of_Life_Magnesium_Oil_8/b_Essence_of_Life

The other brand I've used is Swanson Vitamin brand, checked their site and they're out of stock on it.  It was cheaper, and worked okay, but not as good as the Essence of Life.  I have both brands at home, the Essence of Life is on my end table, and that is what we take with us on camping trips.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 15, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Ah yes, the good ol' calf cramp. I talked about this on another thread so won't bore you to tears once again. The suggestions mentioned are all good. I agree they hurt like hell and the soreness can last a long time. For me it's not a case of getting older as I've experienced them since my teenage years of surfing too much. (Surfing too much?????)  Yes, overexertion as in Lewkat's tennis will get ya every time.


Some years back when I was still doing Zumba classes, the cramps started being apparent more than ever and haven't stopped since then.  I'll get them in my foot while driving (clutch) and when at home doing something in a squatting or floor position like cleaning a lower cabinet, will often trigger a cramp.  I imagine when you're surfing you leg muscles are definitely tense and is weird positions, could easily see that triggering cramps.


----------



## mellowyellow (Apr 15, 2021)

Take Magnesium supplement.


----------



## Keesha (Apr 15, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> I've been getting leg and foot cramps for some years now that I'm older.  I always have some Magnesium Oil handy at home, a bottle in the bathroom and a small one on my end table in the bedroom.  Applying it give almost immediate relief, if you feel one starting but it isn't too bad yet, putting on the oil will make it never get intense.  I also take Magnesium every day, relaxes the muscles.  Recently started taking a Potassium supplement, but I don't think I'll continue on that, no noticeable difference.


I second the magnesium. It’s a mineral that helps the muscles relax and helps calm the nerves.


----------



## jujube (Apr 15, 2021)

The Charlie Horses in the calves are bad enough, but sometimes I get them in the back of my thighs and I can safely say, it's the worst and most intense pain I've ever experienced.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 16, 2021)

the pickle juice is bad tasting but according to the report I read, you didn't even have to swallow it for it to take affect. cramps are caused by the brain telling your muscles they are tired and incorrectly positioned. when you drink the pickle juice it hits the back of the throat and causes a motor neural response to the brain and the brain tells the muscles to stop cramping.....


----------



## Mike (Apr 16, 2021)

Another preventative measure from the distant past
is Tonic Water, the quinine in it has a curing effect on
cramps, whether it just kills the pain or keeps it away
if you drink it regularly, I don't know, but I think that
it will be the latter, keep drinking it to keep the cramp
at bay, unfortunately, I don't like tonic water!

Mike.


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 16, 2021)

I think I said that, didn't I?


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 16, 2021)

Mike said:


> Another preventative measure from the distant past
> is Tonic Water, the quinine in it has a curing effect on
> cramps, whether it just kills the pain or keeps it away
> if you drink it regularly, I don't know, but I think that
> ...


Me neither


----------



## AnnieA (Apr 16, 2021)

I get them frequently when in a fibromyalgia flare.  Sometimes they're a sequence of rippling cramps, sometimes the muscles completely lock up.  Getting the latter in the bathtub is really! not fun.  I eat a diet high in minerals that are supposed to help cramps and also take supplements.  Even RX muscle relaxants don't help with fibromyalgia.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Apr 16, 2021)

cdestroyer said:


> the pickle juice is bad tasting but according to the report I read, you didn't even have to swallow it for it to take affect. cramps are caused by the brain telling your muscles they are tired and incorrectly positioned. when you drink the pickle juice it hits the back of the throat and causes a motor neural response to the brain and the brain tells the muscles to stop cramping.....


What kind of pickle juice?  Dill?  Sweet??


----------



## jerry old (Apr 16, 2021)

vinegar, brown vinegar only, rub-a-dub=not sure it works, but the rubbing keeps you mind occupied


----------



## cdestroyer (Apr 17, 2021)

https://picklepower.com/
it comes is a little bottle sold in grocers here anyway could probably order online I dont like the taste either but compared to the cramps I will try anything... feet cramp, calves cramp, knee muscles and inner thigh all cramp at one time or the other...have had hands cramp, spasms in torso and back....the FDA has banned quinnine for the prevention of cramps that is why I did not prescribe it by name in my earlier post....


----------



## HoneyNut (Apr 17, 2021)

I keep a small cup of lemon flavored salt water next to my bed in case I get muscle cramps.  Salt plus water is what helps mine, but I'd guess lots of electrolytes/minerals are in play and how to tell which one is out of balance?  The dietician at work told me that our bodies try to keep them in balance so the results we get from blood work saying they are normal doesn't mean much.


----------



## gloria (Jul 1, 2021)

To much water washes out the salt and potassium if drinking lots of water makes you pee a lot.....all 3 have to be balanced.


----------



## Don M. (Jul 1, 2021)

If I overdid it, working outdoors, yardwork, chainsawing, etc., I would often get leg cramps during the night, or next morning.  Then, I started a routine of eating a couple of bananas when I stopped for the day.  That seems to have worked well for me.  I can "pretend" that I'm still 30 years old, and not suffer for it hours later.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 4, 2021)

lots of water an potasssium.


----------

